# Bulking calories - Bigger guys only



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

This is specifically aimed at the bigger guys on the forum 16/17 stone +

How many calories do you eat a day when you're bulking on cycle?

I tend to find that if I don't hit over 4500/5000 a day then I struggle to gain size.

Also, how heavily do you hit the carbs?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

120g oats, whey water.

6 weetabix litre gold top milk.

Tuna pasta, mayo, cheese and evoo.

120g oats, whey and water.

Peanut butter and lemon curd sarnie. pint of full fat or gold top milk.

Mince, spuds, veg.

120g oats, whey and water.

Eggs, toast, cheese and ketchup.

Is roughly what i was eating on cycle. I eat alot of carbs but im not bothered about gaining fat. I dont weigh out food but the portions are usually pretty big other than the eggs as i dont really like them. Milk, oats and evoo are good for me as they dont fill me up too badly.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been on 4200-4500 on this cycle which was a bulk. Gained well and am happy with how it went. However my weight has now stalled for the last 2 weeks at 232lbs on these calories so I'd need to up them to keep growing but I'm coming off this weekend so no point, I'll force a few more in on pct to help keep gains. Am on around 330g carbs a day at the moment and have been throughout.

It's surprising how many you need once you get to 16st + to keep growing IME, especially considering I have a desk job and sit on my ar5e all day! I'd definitely need 5000 or so to break 17 stone I reckon but that can wait for next cycle


----------



## Zlickness (Aug 12, 2012)

Im on Sust cycle atm. Found a nice diet plan im running. Doing atleast 7000 cal Ed.

Also doing GHS, Igf, slin, and HgH.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

4 days a week I work double shifts where I can be on my feet from 10 in the morning until 3am with little more than a couple of hours break in between, so I think I need to factor this into my calories too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dux said:


> 4 days a week I work double shifts where I can be on my feet from 10 in the morning until 3am with little more than a couple of hours break in between, so I think I need to factor this into my calories too.


Yeah you would that definitely needs to be factored in


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Zlickness said:


> Im on Sust cycle atm. Found a nice diet plan im running. Doing atleast 7000 cal Ed.
> 
> Also doing GHS, Igf, slin, and HgH.


Be interested to see that diet mate


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Be interested to see that diet mate


Me too!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> 4 days a week I work double shifts where I can be on my feet from 10 in the morning until 3am with little more than a couple of hours break in between, so I think I need to factor this into my calories too.


you allowed to have a drink with you? High calorie shakes or milk would be ideal if you can.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

kingdale said:


> you allowed to have a drink with you? High calorie shakes or milk would be ideal if you can.


Oh yeah, I didn't mean no breaks at all, I meant I have a couple of hours at home before going back out to work the doors.

Whenever I have a break at work I'm always bloody eating to get the cals in. Nuts and shakes come in very handy then!


----------



## Zlickness (Aug 12, 2012)

08.00

100g Oats.

250ml egg whites.

60g protein.

30g nuts.

12.00

100g rice

300g chicken.

1xbig homemade protein shake.

30 nuts.

15.00

300g beef.

200g Potato

100g vegetables.

500ml milk.

17.00

Protein shake.

250ml egg whites.

18.00

250g chicken

400ml milk.

19.30

100g rice.

500g steak.

150g vegetables.

500ml milk.

30g nuts.

22.00

300g salmon.

250ml milk

100g rice

24.00

Big homemade protein shake.

03.30

Protein shake.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

In for the 16/17 stone+ guys


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Zlickness said:


> 08.00
> 
> 100g Oats.
> 
> ...


Holy sh1t. How are you not permanently bloated and feeling like you're gonna burst??


----------



## Zlickness (Aug 12, 2012)

Dux said:


> Holy sh1t. How are you not permanently bloated and feeling like you're gonna burst??


Im a bit bloaded, but nothing serious.. Ive been prepared for while for that diet. Its req. alot space in the stomach. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

door work fcuks my diet up not just while im working but the day after too .

i take oat bars on the door stuff my pockets full they about 170 cals each i have around 10 at work , i`ll also drink gold top before and after .

i hit 20 stone by not having shakes and hitting real food like beef casserole with dumplings  or chicken/lamb casseroles .

i tend to binge eat too , carbs are needed more so than ever so that protein and fats can do their jobs , ive4 just upped fats with MCT oil and added shakes in .

on a bad day id say 5000 cals on a good day 7+ with the help of fry ups and mc d`s .

i think the most important thing is having big real food meals and lots of vits/mins then add in cals from not so good sources .

pizza and indians always help .


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> door work fcuks my diet up not just while im working but the day after too .
> 
> i take oat bars on the door stuff my pockets full they about 170 cals each i have around 10 at work , i`ll also drink gold top before and after .
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the days after, if I'm lucky enough that I don't have to be up for anything in the morning (usually Sundays) I sleep in till lunchtime then I'm playing catch up trying to get the cals in all day.

I'd forgotten about that MCT oil you recommended, I'll definitely get hold of some of that.

Pizza post workout with my insulin has become a staple of my bulks since you recommended it


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I carb cycle and on my high days hit 6150 calories eating only clean low GI foods.

600g Oats + 1.8l milk (Split into 6 servings)

50g Whole grain rice

Burgen bread 4 slices

Add in the chicken, beef, protein shakes, quark, etc and I hit over 6K.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> I know what you mean about the days after, if I'm lucky enough that I don't have to be up for anything in the morning (usually Sundays) I sleep in till lunchtime then I'm playing catch up trying to get the cals in all day.
> 
> I'd forgotten about that MCT oil you recommended, I'll definitely get hold of some of that.
> 
> Pizza post workout with my insulin has become a staple of my bulks since you recommended it


my outlook on food changed to seeing food as calorie dense or not , things like tatties are in but rice/pasta is out , tinned peeled tatties are 20 odd p a can so one of them with steak and spinach/broc i tend to only eat veg with some kind of health benefit unless its a corn on cob from kfc lol

im also thinking of taking a couple mass shakes to work but its not a good look telling pencil necks to fcuk off with what looks like jizz in yer beard :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've only ever drank a mass shake straight from blending, do they not thicken up loads if left in the fridge for a while (especially the ones with oats in)?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought wholewheat pasta was more calorific than spuds? I've got those tinned spuds and they seem to have bugger all calories in really.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought wholewheat pasta was more calorific than spuds? I've got those tinned spuds and they seem to have bugger all calories in really.


pasta can bloat you though and your next meal sucks to eat. Spuds i can eat again soon no problem.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought wholewheat pasta was more calorific than spuds? I've got those tinned spuds and they seem to have bugger all calories in really.


tatties have starch aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

When I see these massive amounts of cals I wonder how the fk I am gaining weight and not eating anywhere near that. I started cycle at 17stone, i'm almost hitting 18 now, normal day is

Breakfast

Cereal Bran Flakes bowl full, semi skimmed milk

Oatmeal Big bowl 

Shake 30g Protein

I don't measure food accurately lol

Normally im in the gym in the mornings, so lunch is 1 can of tuna, 2 wholemeal pitta bread, celery, banana, Shake 30g protein, yoghurt.

Afternoon snack is nuts & melba toast n Quark.

Dinner , a lot of chicken rice or sweet potatoes, greens/peas/carrots, yoghurt

Evening snack is melba toast & Quark

Carb food before bed (Diabetic requirement to avoid night time hypo)

1 bowl of weetabix

1 shake 30g protein

Just gallons of water n white tea on top.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> I've only ever drank a mass shake straight from blending, do they not thicken up loads if left in the fridge for a while (especially the ones with oats in)?


needs must mate i dont add oats to my shakes as they are better cooked as porridge .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> In for the 16/17 stone+ guys


Lightweights lol

I need to eat in excess of 5000 cals on a bulk, usually trying to hit around 5300/5400. I don't always get a weekly gain on this, but over 6 weeks I tend to put on 6/7 lbs. I've upped carbs lately to around 500g.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> needs must mate i dont add oats to my shakes as they are better cooked as porridge .


I'll give it a try with evoo etc


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Bodyweight in lbs x 18-20 should get you around the place you need to be (~I'm not 16st by the way)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

xpower said:


> Bodyweight in lbs x 18-20 should get you around the place you need to be (~I'm not 16st by the way)


Sounds about right to me...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

xpower said:


> Bodyweight in lbs x 18-20 should get you around the place you need to be (~I'm not 16st by the way)


That brings me to just about 5000, so sounds good enough


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Contest said:


> I carb cycle and on my high days hit 6150 calories eating only clean low GI foods.
> 
> 600g Oats + 1.8l milk (Split into 6 servings)
> 
> ...


how do you manage 600g oats per day, I make them into flapjacks any other way would be very bland for me, I have about 200-300g oats per day max


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

xpower said:


> Bodyweight in lbs x 18-20 should get you around the place you need to be (~I'm not 16st by the way)


im 15st now and anyless than 5000cals and I gain nothing, I was hitting close to 6000cals at the start of my cycle but not the enthusiasm to munch all that food has dropped atm, need to sort it out.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

stone14 said:


> how do you manage 600g oats per day, I make them into flapjacks any other way would be very bland for me, I have about 200-300g oats per day max


MP Choc Smooth oats my friend. Can drink them all day long


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Some monster appetites in this thread....how much of the 5k calories is made up from protein guys? Just wondering how much the big guys are taking in per day.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

stone14 said:


> how do you manage 600g oats per day, I make them into flapjacks any other way would be very bland for me, I have about 200-300g oats per day max


Without whoring them too much check theproteinworks out 4kg super fine oats is like £8 mixes in a regular shaker with protein, ridiculously easy and not expensive.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Some monster appetites in this thread....how much of the 5k calories is made up from protein guys? Just wondering how much the big guys are taking in per day.


I try and hit 400/450


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

How much cardio are you guys doing?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Almost 17 stone now, do abou 4000-5000 cals a day.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

kingdale said:


> How much cardio are you guys doing?


None, ever :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> None, ever :lol:


Same but since i have hit 17 stone im so unfit its unreal need to start. Im getting a bit short of breath walking up hills.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My set diet is around 7500 but I also eat what I wish on top so some days a lot higher


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> My set diet is around 7500 but I also eat what I wish on top so some days a lot higher


what do you weigh?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Same but since i have hit 17 stone im so unfit its unreal need to start. Im getting a bit short of breath walking up hills.


I know what you mean mate, at the end of my last bulk when I got to over 18 stone I would get out of breath doing pretty much anything, including wrestling with my work shirt trying to put it on.

That's when I decided to cut.

I prefer to use supps and watch my diet rather than to get on a bike or treadmill for half an hour 3 times a week.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm too tired for cardio lol. Walking about is enough for me.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> In for the 16/17 stone+ guys


DAMN!!!

15.75 at the moment... where's those muffins?! Maybe can get half a stone fast...


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

How much weight do you lads gain per week eating 4500-5000+ calories?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Just hit 16 stone now and eating 5000kcals 480g protein but work a physical day job. My problem is trying to eat no more than 5000kcals, i can eat, eat, then eat some more!


----------



## OliverJ (Mar 1, 2012)

How much are you lads spending on food a week?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

OliverJ said:


> How much are you lads spending on food a week?


I eat basics everything and put no effort into making it taste decent so not actually that much £30-40 a week maybe.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

OliverJ said:


> How much are you lads spending on food a week?


I honestly don't know, I can get 5kg of fresh chicken breasts for £20, and lean mince for about £3 a pack, they're the main staple of my diet because of the price. If I'm a bit flush for cash I'll get some steaks in.

Other stuff like oats, rice, milk, eggs, PB, evoo is pretty cheap.

I could sit down and work out how much it costs me per week.... But I really can't be @rsed :lol:


----------

